# Rome Total War (Beigabe der Ausgabe 03/2011) startet nicht



## HeinzNeu (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo Freunde,
ich habe die Beigabe Rome Total War sowie den Patch aus der DVD installiert, allerdings startet das Spiel nicht. Wenn ich über den Icon starten will, erhalte ich die Nachricht, legen Sie die korrekte DVD-Rom ein, klicken Sie auf OK, und starten Sie die Anwendung neu.
Was ist zu tun?


----------

